# Lining thickness and estrogen



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I had a scan today with a view to having transfer on the 5th of May. Today my lining was only 6.2 which I know is too thin for my clinic. Waiting to hear back from the clinic

I am currently taking 8mg of estrogen a day. How much is everyone else taking??


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Cookson
How are you? How's your treatment coming along? I just started mine in Scotland. My FET is scheduled for around the 25th of May. I start on oestrogen tablets on the 6th of May and have been told that I will be taking 6 mg per day. That is 2mg less than your prescription. Maybe its different in Scotland?


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,

I started on 6mg for the first mock cycle and they upped it to 8mg! Think they will up it again.

So annoying that it was better on the mock cycle!


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Maybe they would take it back to 6mg.


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello

As you can see from my signature I have issues with lining too! Have they offered you patches to go with the tablets?. I used them on my first fet and my lining went from 5.2mm to 8.5 mm in a week. But sadly they didn't help with the lining on my second fet.  So now having to have hystoeroscopy tommorrow to rule out any underlying issues! It's worth asking if you could try them. They may work for you.


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

my cycle has been cancelled!


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh no! Cookson, I'm so sorry. Will you be trying again soon?


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Next month I think.

Feeling fed up!


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

I bet! I hate all this waiting. 
I went for scan today but lining was only 5.8mm but that's not thin enough as it needs to be 4mm or less and then I can start HRT. I have to go back in a week. 
I hope this month passes quickly for you.


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear Cookson, mine was cancelled in March due to poor response to proganova, found out on follow up that blood oestrogen levels were a quarter of what they should have been, now increasing dose and adding patches so hopefully transfer next month FX, also changing diet and adding extra supplements to get more natural oestrogen from food/supplement sources, be interesting to see if it works, only got 1 frosty so lining has to be good! Xx


----------

